# Canon's EOS Remote App now available in App Store



## TexasTea (Nov 29, 2012)

Couldn't find a thread on this, but for prospective or current Canon 6D owners, the EOS Remote App is now available for download in the iOS App Store.  If someone has an Android they could also verify this.  Canon also updated their EOS site with electronic manuals, etc. for download.

Can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------

